# Canon f/4 300mm



## ron (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo Fotobegeisterte!

im Augenblick sammele ich Erfarungen mit dem Canon f/4 300mm L USM IS und möchte gerne die erste Bilder zeigen, die ich mit dem Prunkstück gemacht habe. 

Als ich di Linse bei der Conny abgeholt habe (nochmals vielen Dank!), hatte ich erst Probleme mit dem AF. Zum Glück war es aber nur eine Einstellung im Menu. (AF an/aus).
Obwohl der auf aus stand, war es mit den anderen Objektive immer unproblematisch. Deswegen war ich da erst mal nicht drauf gekommen. So lange die Schärfe nur etwas daneben war reagerte auch das 300mm, aber von der Naheinstellung übergewechselt zum Dach vom Nachbar ging nicht. Bei der jetztige Einstellung geht es aber schnell und prezise.

Auch der IS funktioniert gut, benutzt aber sehr viel Strom.

Die Naheinstellgrense ist mit ca. 1,5 m. natürlich traumhaft.

Die Schärfe ist OK, aber ich habe den Eindruck, dass mein f/4 17 - 40 etwas schärfer zeichnet. Es sind hier aber nur die erste Erfahrungen.

Jetzt ein paar Bilder:

  
  
  
 

Das Bild vom Waldwasserläufer ist eine Ausschnittsvergrösserung.

Mit der D40 und einem "Verlängerungsfaktor" von 1,6 ist die Linse wirklich eine wahnsinns Bereicherung. Erst recht wenn irgendwann noch der 1,4 Konverter dazukommt.



LG

Ron


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Canon f/4 300mm*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem feinen Stück , Auch ohne Konverter kannst Du sehr gute qualitativ hochwertige Ausschnittvergrößerungen damit machen und Jagdobjekte hast Du ja sehr viele bei Dir 

Viel Spaß mit dem tollen Teil.

Stativschelle war auch mit bei ?


----------



## ron (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Canon f/4 300mm*

Hallo Ralf,

ja die Schelle ist mit dabei. Stimmt: Motive gibt es hier zu genüge. Vor 5 min. flog ein Habicht über die Terrasse und löste Panik aus unter unseren Hühnern. 

Im Bezug auf Konverter vs. Ausschnittsvergrösserung ist der Konverter natürlich vor zu ziehen. Mal sehen wie die Linse funktioniert mit einer Nahlinse.

Ich werde meinen 2x Konverter verkaufen und vielleicht einen Kenko 1,4 ergattern.



LG

Ron


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Canon f/4 300mm*

guck mal hier ist ein Test Traumflieger-Nahlinse und das 300er


----------



## ron (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Canon f/4 300mm*

Schönen Dank Ralf,

das war sehr aufschlussreich. So schlecht kommt die Kombination 300mm + 500D gar nicht mal weg. Die Bilder die ich hier im Forum eingestellt habe mit der f/2,8 70-200 reichen mir vorläufig aus von der Schärfe her. Das 300 setzt da noch mal einen drauf. Der Vorteil mit dem 70-200 ist die freie Wahl des Ausschnitts durch ein- und auszoomen.

Aber Danke für den Link.



LG

Ron


----------



## ron (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Canon f/4 300mm*

Hallo,

noch mal ein paar bilder, die ich Abends ohne Stativ gemacht habe. (Muss dabei immer an die Conny denken...) Mit IS und 1/100 sek. und ISO 400 und im LR bearbeidet.

Die Bilder sind aus dem Auto gemacht worden und zeigen zwei Ochsen.
 
Das Tier im Vordergrund ist ein Kalb vom letzten Jahr, was von der Mutter jetzt verstossen ist, wegen dem Setzen vom neuen Kalb. Hier kann man auf der Flanke sehen, dass es das Sommerfell verliert.
 
Anscheinend hat es jetzt Anschluss gefunden bei einer Ochse, der schon etwas älter ist. Das Ältere Tier hat sich erst mal dünn gemacht, aber die einjärige Tiere sind etwas weniger scheu. Es scheint aber etwas verunsichert zu sein. Das Ältere ist aber auch neugierig und taucht noch mal auf.
 
Bei beiden sieht man knapp über dem Auge die Stelle wo das neue Geweih geschoben wird.

LG aus dem hohen Norden



Ron


----------

